# Wow I modded my colibri torch lighter and now its reliable!



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

As some of you know I have a cheapo colibri lighter that just wouldnt stay lit even after purging and refilling (I only use vector butane). The lighter was making me go crazy so I decided to take it apart.

I unscrewed the small screw at the bottom of the lighter and the whole lighter inner assembly slipped out of the metal casing. I then saw there was a little piece of metal on the flame adjust knob that purpose is to limit how high or low you can adjust the flame. I got a small screwdriver and pryed the o-ring and small metal piece off the adjuster and put the lighter back together.

I then cranked the adjuster up a bit and now I have a lighter that lights everytime and has about a 1.5 inch flame. The adjuster can turn even higher but I really dont need a larger flame then I have now. Its much easier now to toast my cigars and light them no matter how large the ringe guage of the cigar is. 

:tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Like this: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=41071


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> Like this: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=41071


Man where was that thread when I needed it?


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Interesting. I have a Colibri Firebird that is a total POS. I might have to try this. I currently have a Xikar Fuego and it is awesome! :tu


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

I had a very similar experience with my Nibo Space 6 lighter. I bought it for $25 in a tobacco shop (turns out it's only $12.99 everywhere online ) and it was having one hell of a time staying lit and even just lighting a lot of the time. I chalked it up to being a piece of junk as everyone seems to rate them as garbage. Well, I was about to order another brand of lighter when I thought to myself to checkout the Nibo website and look for trouble shooting tips. I found a bunch but the funny thing is I didn't even try them first. The first thing I thought to do was increase the flame height. Once I did that the thing is now working perfectly. It always lights and never goes out until I let go of the button!

Gotta say I'm really happy I gave it a chance. If that hadn't made a change I was going to try purging it and all that, which I still do now between refills. Anyhow, now I'm actually very happy with it. I just hope it lasts. If not, then it's PB-207 time for me 


Rev.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Rev2010 said:


> I had a very similar experience with my Nibo Space 6 lighter. I bought it for $25 in a tobacco shop (turns out it's only $12.99 everywhere online ) and it was having one hell of a time staying lit and even just lighting a lot of the time. I chalked it up to being a piece of junk as everyone seems to rate them as garbage. Well, I was about to order another brand of lighter when I thought to myself to checkout the Nibo website and look for trouble shooting tips. I found a bunch but the funny thing is I didn't even try them first. The first thing I thought to do was increase the flame height. Once I did that the thing is now working perfectly. It always lights and never goes out until I let go of the button!
> 
> Gotta say I'm really happy I gave it a chance. If that hadn't made a change I was going to try purging it and all that, which I still do now between refills. Anyhow, now I'm actually very happy with it. I just hope it lasts. If not, then it's PB-207 time for me
> 
> Rev.


My lighter still had problem when I turned the flame height all the way up with the limiter in it. After I took the limiter out I was able to turn the adjuster up even more and no it works awesome


----------

